# Repairing Chipped Enamel



## kwburn (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm probably picking up another Vermont Castings Intrepid II in Green Enamel as a little project.

The front and sides are fine but the green enamel on the top is chipped up something awful.  Looks like crap.  Any experts out there on fixing this up as best as I can?   I've repainted stoves before several times, but never one thats enamel, and chipped!

Any thoughts?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Feb 23, 2006)

you can buy touch up "enamel" paint from vermont casting dealers.


----------



## webbie (Feb 23, 2006)

kwburn said:
			
		

> I'm probably picking up another Vermont Castings Intrepid II in Green Enamel as a little project.
> 
> The front and sides are fine but the green enamel on the top is chipped up something awful.  Looks like crap.  Any experts out there on fixing this up as best as I can?   I've repainted stoves before several times, but never one thats enamel, and chipped!
> 
> Any thoughts?



Touch up is usually for really small chips. It is virtually impossible to fix large enamel chunks. If you have a bunch of small chips then the matching touch-up should do. Very large (over 1/2 sq. Inch) areas might be better painted if you can find matching high heat paint.

Always keep in mind enamel is a very hi-tech process that requires multiple coats on the iron which is then heated red-hot in order to fuse the emamel into the iron. Duplicating this process in the field is next to impossible


----------



## elkimmeg (Feb 23, 2006)

Someone had a pot on top that boiled over. even as hot as water boiling 212 degrees, it is still a lot cooler than
500+ surface temp.  When it hits the enamel it cracks and chips it eventually it flakes off Looks like dog dodo.
 A word to the wise out their be careful with your kettles on top of ceramic enamel stoves.
 Unfortunately the only fix that looks good, is purchasing a new top. All other attempts still looks like dog dodo. Another word to the wise about restoring a stove It might be easier to purchase a matt finish than ceramic.  
 BTW I too rebuilt the Intrepid II feel free to ask for advice.  Hunter green is a discontinued color back around 1998 or 1999


----------



## kd460 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a thought, what about just redoing the top in a different yet tastefull contrasting color? Maybe something that matches accents in the room? Tie the color in by painting the top and maybe some of the smaller pieces on the stove in that different color as well? Maybe match the legs, the top and the webbing on the doors in the same new color, while keeping the rest that original hunter green color. Just thinking out loud to maybe give you a few fresh ideas.


----------



## kwburn (Feb 23, 2006)

all good thoughts.  thanks all.
when i get it in a few days i'll analyze it a bit more and probably post a picture.
our current intrepid is flat black which i really think is the way to go with stoves.  every few years a $10 quality can of stove paint makes any basic black stove look brand new again.  but then i've never owned an enamel stove, so maybe if taken care of properly you never need to paint it!?

interesting you mention the kettle of water.  the current owners of this particular stove have a kettle and for the life of me i couldnt figure out how this thing got so destroyed on the top.  now it makes sense! 

i bet a new top costs a pretty penny if its even still available in green.  but if it was 'reasonable', man that would be incredible.  wonder how hard it is to change out?


----------



## elkimmeg (Feb 23, 2006)

Not that hard some refactory cement and unbolting it.  Much easier to clean it first  again messey job.
I can find out what a replacement one cost. I got a little pull with the head man at VC in Bethel VT.  
 He has   had the old colors re coated for me before. These Intrepids are great  stoves


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2006)

Is sending it back to the factory for repainting an option?

Would a slab of soapstone be OK? I wonder how well the soapstone would transfer enough heat to produce steam in a steamer?


----------



## joshuaviktor (Feb 23, 2006)

Dylan,

You have truly blown your wig.

I cannot believe I just read a scientific explanation of boiling water, sublimation, and plasma formation in water, in Hearth.com.  I CAN believe it was done on an offtopic post.

LOL

ROFL

Thank you, Dylan.

I needed a good laugh.

Joshua


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 23, 2006)

Steam isthe vapor phase of water, so I guess your explanation agrees with me even if you did not intend to. Sorry if you have offended yourself. 

I've never seen "visible bubbling" used in any true technical definition of "boiling point." Do you have a reference you could share or was this simply a backwoods definition? Boiling point has to do with state change. I know what you were trying to say, although any engineering professor would not be so forgiving if you tried to slide that into the definition of boiling point.

My original supposition, that my stovetop steamer produces steam, still stands. Water is vaporized into steam where it contacts the sides of the hot cast iron steamer.


----------



## joshuaviktor (Feb 23, 2006)

Dylan,  

you were right about it being respectful.  No offense was intended.  

Neither do I intend offense when I tell you and Wahoowad that the exchange after my message nearly got me fired, I was laughing so hard!

Joshua


----------



## kwburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Well back on topic 

Checking online today I found a place that sells replacement tops for $93 in green enamel.  I think thats reasonable.  I can only find one green listed.  Anyone know if there were more than one color green for the Intrepid II?  I think this stove is from the late 90's.  It has the smaller windows in front.  I cant' remember what condition the griddle was in but those are about $60.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 24, 2006)

Dylan, I'm sorry. I thought you actually had a technical background and were trying to put me in my place even though my initial question was not directed to you or trying to establish any technical processes. I'm unsure why you seized upon it and and turned it into an attack on me. All of my definitions still stand and are accurate. I suggest you give up as your use of the word "CONDENSING" is seriously flawed as well, IF you are trying to make a technical point. Otherwise, it is probably sufficient for a discussion over the tailgate of a couple coon-huntin' trucks at the county trash drop-off.

You're the one being the A S S H O L E, I just enjoy the sport.

Now I see your reading comprehension skills are weak as well. You said my "initial suggestion of a soapstone top was LUDICROUS" yet I never _suggested _ any such thing. I _asked _a question of the group, which is a far cry different than suggesting a solution. Not sure why you are being such a jerk. Anyone that reads this can see I was just participating and never suggested anything as a fix. Out of nowhere you just took it upon yourself to quite directly challenge my input, oddly in a way that is not that relevant to the topic of the thread. That tells me it was more about me and not the information.

Had enough? I have.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 24, 2006)

Peace man!

I don't know, I seen some folks put slab of soapstone on top of their stove to supposedly absorb and help radiate heat, as well as it can look good with a decent slab of stone. It was just a suggestion. I have lots of ludicrous ideas - just you wait!


----------

